# Surefire G2 OD Green, confusion about color



## ebow86 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have decided to order the surefire G2 but I'm a little confused about the OD Green color. For some reason this lights color seems to change from picture to picture. In some photos it almost looks like a bright, almost lime green color, while in others it appears to be a darker, more natural Olive drab. I've tried posting links to photos to show what I mean but this playstation 3 web browser is crap and it's not allowing me. Can anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 21, 2010)

Very subdued. Not bright at all


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a good representation of the 4 G colors, with the caveat that this yellow is a little brighter than most G yellows:


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, the green is very close to the same green used in the military (true O.D.), such as that found on alcie packs, etc. Mine's about 7 years old and is still holding it's color.


----------



## ebow86 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Retinator (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been off & on for awhile about the OD. It looks great online,but when I checked them out in a store, it seemed to dark for my liking. Poor lighting maybe?

I'll likely grab one someday,but I really want the tan. No one around me carries the tan.....sigh

While we're talking about colors, has anyone had a G2 come in mismatched shades?

Mine (yellow) is dark in the middle and 2 lighter shades, yet different for the tailcap and the bezel. Very weird. Now that it's gotten dirty with use, it's not as noticable,but I thought the colors would be perfect with nitrolon.


----------



## ebow86 (Apr 29, 2010)

At first I was going to get the G2 in OD green but I went ahead and got the G3, but I really wish the G3 models came in the same variety of colors that the G2 comes in. Doesn't make sense to me why surefire would only release the G3 in black, one would think that releaseing it in multiple colors would increase sales


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 29, 2010)

G3 bodies at least are available in one other color:








But matching them to anything but black is near impossible:


----------



## Retinator (Apr 29, 2010)

I take it that's the body of the Firefighters (G3D-FYL/G3L-FYL)?

Think I screwed up the product codes (easy enough to do).

But ya, my G2 is kinda opposite in shades to the bottom one, dark in the middle.

Funky nitrolon Oreo anyone?


----------



## Retinator (Apr 29, 2010)

Sidenote:

Oh ya, anyone try a UV light on the firefighters G2/G3 bodies?

A yellow G2 floureces brightly.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 30, 2010)

Retinator said:


> anyone try a UV light on the firefighters G2/G3 bodies?



Thats actually how I got the glow in the first pic above!


----------

